# Am I the first digitian to buy HD4770??



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

Yes yes yes

Manufacturer: Sapphire
Model: HD4770
RAM: 512MB GDDR5

I got tempted when I saw this card in shop and bought it immediately for 7.2k (including tax) and along with it bought VX450W. 

It is massive when compared to my older HD2600XT (which I am ready to sell).

Installed the card, booted into win7 and OS was unable to find drivers online. Did a search on included CD and it found drivers.

But, User Experience Rating for Graphics fell from 5.1 to 2.0.

Looks like they released the card in a hurry and forgot about building proper drivers.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 6, 2009)

Congo dude. Yes, I think u r the first one in TDF to buy it. 

Drivers for Win 7 will come, wait for sometime, have patience.

And if possible, post a review & ur personal opinion abt this one.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

You'll get the best performance with Catalyst 9.5 which releases in a few days or weeks time IIRC.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

cool. thanks for the updates on drivers guys.

Currently installing Far Cry 2.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

Since I reinstalled Win 7 RC, do not have any games left. 

One thing that i found is that here is no sound at all from my cabinet even though there are four fans in it (two cooler master, one Corsair 120mm PSU fan, GPU fan). It's totally silent whereas my older HD2600XT used to make lot of noise.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

Congrats. Hope to now see you a lil' bit more in the gaming section.


----------



## awww (May 6, 2009)

post some pics of the rig


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

> 512MB HD2600XT



Time to update your sig mate.


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

Congo


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

@Ethan: Thanks mate. Definitely you will see me more in gaming section. but am going to home town this weekend and will be back on 18th 

@awww: Will post pics of this tomorrow morning as I have a cell phone only and you will not be able to differentiate between Graphics card and sound card if I take pics now 

@Liverpool_fan: sure. Will do that rightaway

@Coool: Thanks mate


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

Installed Far Cry 2 and Fraps. Shocked to see frame rate of 9 and 10 (everything set to high). Definitely the drivers need to get better. Now in XP. Let me test my luck here.

PS: Eagerly waiting for Phenom II X3's price drop.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 6, 2009)

Congrats.Sada khush raho.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

Thank you.

Tried Dirt in windows XP. Giving 30-33fps at 1440x900 and everything set to ultra. This fps will be lot more if I put a dualcore processor with faster ram (and also better drivers)


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 7, 2009)

@desiibondDude why did u pay 7.2k, it was available for 6.3~6.5k. U should have waited a bit more for the prices would have fallen. 

But I would have bought it right now if I had the money. Can you test crysis on tht and also tell us the max overclock that can be acheived on this card.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 7, 2009)

^^ lol Gowt1ham & desiibond r the impatient ones 

In some review I saw, after overclocking, it performed better then 4850. I wonder y anyone wud buy 4850 now.


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

I wanted to be one of those early adopters atleast for once in life 

Going to buy Crysis or Crysis Warhead game today and will test it out.

Have to install catalyst and will test overclocking. Will post results tonight.

BTW, Any idea what the price is for Crysis and Warhead?


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 7, 2009)

Picture of the grafix card plzzz


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

upload in progress


----------



## channabasanna (May 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> BTW, Any idea what the price is for Crysis and Warhead?



desiibond, Last month when i had been to Landmark did check for Crysis and Warhead prices, while i was buying rFactor. I think they are either Rs 899 or Rs 999


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

HD2600XT and HD4770
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/6808/image079c.th.jpg

HD4770's heatsink:

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/8540/image082p.th.jpg

Top view:

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3208/image063wux.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

Close up view of fan:

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/3154/image077s.th.jpg

Rear of the card:
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/9868/image080dpi.th.jpg

Ports:

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/2897/image081n.th.jpg

side view:

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/7025/image082k.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

few more pics:

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/4669/image083iyk.th.jpg

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/1630/image046e.th.jpg
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/7472/image050a.th.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 7, 2009)

sometimes they are really cheap.
i mean those games


and Crysis and warhead are cpu intensive. better try that after a proccy upgrade.

and gr8 card uve got there


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 7, 2009)

@ desiibond: congrats baalak..


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^ lol Gowt1ham & desiibond r the impatient ones



impatients is the new life...


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

Ejjactly. Guess what broadband I am using


----------



## himanshu_game (May 7, 2009)

no. I AM the first one to get this CARD

i got it on 2rd may 09


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

@Himanshu, Congrats mate. 

Have you tried Vista/win7 with this card and how is the performance for you?


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Ejjactly. Guess what broadband I am using




But that speed can't beat my mobile EDGE speed (jst kidding)


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 7, 2009)

> i got it on 2*nd* may 09



But u dint say ,, desibond is the first one to report !!

Anyway congrats to u too Mr !! howz the card ???


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 7, 2009)

congrats dude.....btw cool pics


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 7, 2009)

@desibond
are u thinking bout selling off ur old 2600?


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @desibond
> are u thinking bout selling off ur old 2600?



yes. I put it in bazaar but is not yet approved.

my price is 2.2k and no negotiation


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 7, 2009)

is it a 512 DDR3? and?
how is it compared to an 8600GT 256 DDR3 and 512 DDR3?
and temps and power consumption?
it sure looks cool


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

Are you still using the same Athlon 64 3000+ as your processor?

Edit: Never mind, saw your siggy. That's a relatively weak processor isn't it? Aren't you buying a new one?


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> is it a 512 DDR3? and?
> how is it compared to an 8600GT 256 DDR3 and 512 DDR3?
> and temps and power consumption?
> it sure looks cool



It used to be a competitor to 8600GT.

It is 512MB GDDR3, make is Sapphire

I used 450W Odyssey PSU. There is no need for extra power connector, takes power from PCI-E slot.

I never faced any problem with temperatures and also, it can be modded (soft mod) into FireGL. modding tutorial should be in digit forum.


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Are you still using the same Athlon 64 3000+ as your processor?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, saw your siggy. That's a relatively weak processor isn't it? Aren't you buying a new one?



yes. am still using AMD 3000+. Going to home town tomorrow and will be back on 19th. Will be getting Phenom II X3 or E5200 then (based on amount left in purse)


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> congrats dude.....btw cool pics



Thanks mate


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 7, 2009)

ill confirm with a few days.bout power consumption, im not actually concerned bout PSU, already got an 500W platinum which used to run a 9800GT.
im planning it on a 24/7 downloading system. So bit concerned bout electric bills. and occasional multiplayer gaming too like CS source, UT04 and UT3 etc.

and are u planning to sell off those old DDR400 too?
do ping if its transcend.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2009)

Congo mate! Have fun with your new GPU and don't forget to play X-Men origins:Wolverine


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

@dominator, I will be out of city till 18th. And yes, when I return and get the new h/w, will let you know.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2009)

That card looks bloated and ugly...uggghhhhhh

I wouldn't buy a card if the hasten its release with crappy drivers.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 7, 2009)

ok,
and i have university exams till 28th


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

btw, played crysis for some time.

settings:

Reso: 1280x800
settings: everything Medium
constantly getting 30+fps in XP and 15-22fps in Win7.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 7, 2009)

desibond 
ru able to install catalyst drivers in win xp 32 bit??

and m still downloading win 7 RC1


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

@himanshu, drivers for xp (included in cd) are much better but am not able to install Catalyst control center.

win7 drivers are pathetic and all games are running as if on a 8400GS. But in XP, card is much better. as I said, with my processor am able to play crysis at 30+fps when set to medium quality.

You better stick to XP 32-bit


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 8, 2009)

crysis is highly CPU intense, and so is GTA4.

im playing crysis at everythin very high except volumetric effects[high] @ 1152*864 on my 8800GT and X2 oced to 2.8Ghz.

as ur card is powerful than that, the CPU is the culprit.


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

^^yes. that's true. I will get to know the real power of the card only after getting a better CPU. Tried Far Cry, getting 80+fps with everything set to Maximum.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 8, 2009)

I DELETED ALL GAMES FRM MY HARD DRIVE AS NONE OF THEM running nicely on my old 7900 gs and NOW i HAVE NO GAME just 1 CRYSIS pre release demo fmr digit dvd@2007

this game is running at 32 fps @1280x960,HIGH(everything),2x AA....
proccy=q6600,2 gb ddr2 667

one question--if i get 4 gb will there be some frame INCREASE


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

^^Don't worry about Crysis. It is very heavy on CPU and GPU. Try games like Call of Duty series, Company of Heroes, Mirror's Edge..


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

if possible do increase your RAM but 32-bit OS recognized only upto 3.5Gb.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 8, 2009)

i cant install catalyst 9.4 
u know Y ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Yes yes yes
> 
> Manufacturer: Sapphire
> Model: HD4770
> ...


Congratulations dude.

Did you buy from SP Road ? If yes, which store ?

Now post some overclocking results .

And hey, what about that AMD 3000+ ? Thought you were intent upon upgrading when Phenom II hits the shelves ?


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

9.4 is unable to recognize HD4770. am having same problem and waiting for 9.5 (release on 13th of May I think).

gives error like "your graphics hardware is not supported by this software"
Stick to XP for now (gaming on win7 really really sucks with this card, thanks to pathetic drivers)


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Congratulations dude.
> 
> Did you buy from SP Road ? If yes, which store ?
> 
> ...


Thanks dude.

Yes. Bought from SP Road, Ankit computers. 

Couldn't do overclocking as I am unable to load Catalyst software and riva tuner as they are unable to recognize my card.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 8, 2009)

^^why r u not trying it on Vista. I'm sure will giv more fps in Vista than in XP.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 8, 2009)

> 512MB HD2600XT


what'cha gonna do wid this card?

try vMOD and OCing to the limit.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 8, 2009)

and what about catalyst 9.3


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^why r u not trying it on Vista. I'm sure will giv more fps in Vista than in XP.



Vista is not installed on



			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> what'cha gonna do wid this card?
> 
> try vMOD and OCing to the limit. my pc.



actually, am going to sell it and don't want to do any oc'ing or modding. let the buyer have the priviledge


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

himanshu_game said:


> and what about catalyst 9.3



nope. haven't tried 9.3. And I don't think 9.3 would work. 
look at this:

*www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_94_release_notes.pdf

HD4770 is not in the list of added cards.


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2009)

himanshu_game said:


> and what about catalyst 9.3



nope. haven't tried 9.3. And I don't think 9.3 would work. 
look at this:

*www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_94_release_notes.pdf

HD4770 is not in the list of added cards.


----------



## Silicon Chip (May 10, 2009)

HD 4770 can max crysis @ 1024 x 768(no MSAA)

ATi has bad drivers 9.4 and 9.5 in win7 are unstable and high temps, at least for me.

And as for support, jus go mod the .inf and manual install and you are good to go.


----------



## tejaslok (May 13, 2009)

hey desi bond need help. i already pmed u and acewin abt the config tell me good config around 38 k exclude HDD,RAM 4GB 800 mhz, speaker

i want proccy, mobo, monitor, psu, if there is amount left then gpu also

i play games a lot and im studying in 1 st engineering in bangalore and i dont know overclocking and i want a good rig for that

price division :- proccy around 11 k
                        mobo :- ur choice around 7K
                        monitor :- samsung 2233sw 11k
                        psu & cabinet :- as acewin told i would go for corsair Vx450 -3.8k and zebronics cabinet rage or reaper or cooler master elite 300 around - 2.5 k
                        GPU :- i wish to buy HD 4770 whihc desibond has bought

and i am not uber rich so kindly tell around the range


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2009)

^^how about this:

Phenom II X4 920: 10.5k or Phenom II X3 720 BE: 7.5k
Gigabyte 780G board: 4.5k
2x2Gb DDR2 800MHz RAM: 2.5k-3k
Corsair VX450W: 4.2k or Cooler Master 
Cooler Master Elite 330: 1.8k
Sapphire HD4770: 7.2k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2009)

@tejaslok
if u are more into games then get the X2 720 and go for GTX260 or 4870 1G instead of X4 920 and 4770.
both combos costs the same.


----------



## tejaslok (May 18, 2009)

all right, I bought today only CPU and cabinet but not monitor 

here are my specs and the rates accoring to SP road

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 @11.4 K
MSI P45 Neo - F @5.5K
Sapphire HD 4770 512 MB DDR5 @ 7.5K ( bought it in GolchaIT SHop)
CM elite 334 @ 2.5 K
i tought of buying but i bought "Mron" SMPS 700 W for @3.7 K 3 years warranty
LG DVD writer 22x @ 1K
but monitor costed me 10.5 K so will buy after 3 days and they are not in stock ??

thank you "desibond", "dominator", "acewin" & all digitians for helping me


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 18, 2009)

tejaslok said:


> all right, I bought today only CPU and cabinet but not monitor
> 
> here are my specs and the rates accoring to SP road
> 
> ...



U should have got a X3 720+biostar 790gxb + gtx 260. same price better perfomance in games. But forextensive CPU related apps ur config is good.

what smps is tht? Did u check efficiency and specs. @ 3.7k u can expect maximum of 60~70% efficiency and lot of cheap parts.

Why is everyone paying 7.5k? the card is worth 5k and even less in US. Even if u import it it will cost 6.5k. The only advantage is u have indian warranty.

congrats the system is cool Btw. Game hard.

@desidude

I think something is wrong. U should be able to play crysis @max high settiing in tht resolution 1200 X 800 and Full HD in medium setiing.

It acually equals and betters HD 4850 till 1600 X 1200 res.
And what all games are u planning to play with this? test GTA 4 plz


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2009)

now am able to to.

replaced my old proccy with this:

1) AMD X2 7750 BE
2) Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H (780G chipset)
3) Corsair 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM.

now am getting around 40fps.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2009)

so, u finally had a CPU and mobo upgrade.
cool


----------



## saqib_khan (May 18, 2009)

@desiibond

I can't understand ur one point, u always recommend others & bought yourself also, that Gigabyte 780G mobo, I agree that it has very good onboard graphics, but u have 4770 then y worry abt graphics, u could have bought a low end mobo also. So, is it that it has AM3 support, thats y u recommend it? Just wanted to know your point of view


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2009)

yup, ASUS M3A 78-EM was also bout the same price or eve less. It has almost same or better features, with esata too.


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> @desiibond
> 
> I can't understand ur one point, u always recommend others & bought yourself also, that Gigabyte 780G mobo, I agree that it has very good onboard graphics, but u have 4770 then y worry abt graphics, u could have bought a low end mobo also. So, is it that it has AM3 support, thats y u recommend it? Just wanted to know your point of view


 
1) it's 2oz copper layer makes it more stable overclocker
2) solid capacitors result in better power efficiency and longer life
3) dual BIOS means I can play more with BIOS
4) am3 cpu ready
5) ddr2 1200MHz support

a low end mobo might have a good feature set but what I needed is a brand with reliability and good support structure. Biostar mobos for example are good for normal use for they are pretty unstable in overclocking due to the use of cheaper components. Also, note that gigabyte RMA is just 2kms away from my house.


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2009)

moreover, by going cheaper, I will have to go for lower chipset like 690G, which will have lot lot slower hypbertransport bus speed and is build on a higher fabrication process.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 19, 2009)

^^okay, now I understood, Thanx.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 19, 2009)

I thought, the only reason is AM3 support, but u have a list of +'points for this mobo..lol


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 19, 2009)

I prefer Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H over Asus M3A78-EM. M3A78-EM has lots of compatibility issues with X2 7750, like it keeps supplying the 7750 with 1.36V vCore like it is a X3 CPU....even thou it has some drooling features over the Gigabyte 780G mobo.


----------

